# DG Racing Bumper



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Has anybody put on that bumper extension from DG Racing, I've got it siting on my floor and I haven't attached it yet. I haven't even tried to put it on but it looks like it would take another person to help me. Does the glue hold it or will it fall off. How long should I have to hold it on until it is safe enough to let go and let it dry.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

is there a pic of this somwhere? ive never heard of it


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I have the DG-Racing front skirt on my car. It's been on for about 2 years now and the 3M tape holds it on tight, no problems yet. I think it only fits the B13s, i paid about $20 for it. If you wanna see a pic go to the website www.DG-RACING.COM click on products then on front skirt. Mine has taken a beating and still looks good...


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

I actually put it on today and it looks real nice. It still has a stock look with a bit of a slammed look. The first thing my brother said when he saw it was " Did you lower your car?" ,but I said no, I just put on the skirt for the bumper. I used some 3M tape and I gave it a tug, it doesn't budge. I like it a lot.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Hey that's great glad you like it. It is a nice looking mod for the price. What size did you get the 2" or 4" skirt. I have the 2" grey skirt on mine...


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

I've got the 4 inch skirt. I took pics of the car today with the new skirt and I'll post them by the end of the week in the Members Rides Section. I like it even more now than when I first put it on.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

isnt that surprisingly cheap... dotn get it..


----------

